# Icelandic: "að þykjast (setningu)"



## KarenRei

Ég veit að það er rétt að segja, t.d.:

_ "Ég er að þykjast vera veik."_ (I'm pretending that I'm sick).

Og líka held að það sé rétt að segja, t.d.:

_ "Ég er að þykjast batna."_ (I'm pretending to get better).

En ég er ekki alveg viss um hvernig að segja "_að þykjast (setningu)_", t.d., "I'm pretending that she is sick."  Væri það ekki í lagi að segja:

_ "Ég er að þykjast að hún sé veik."_

?  Ég held að þessi setning sé ekki rétt vegna þess að "_þykjast að hún_" er sjaldgæf á Google:

http://www.google.is/search?q="þykj......0.0...1c.1.cWHUuyhwyZI&oq="þykjast+að+hún"

Ég er búin að spá í hvernig að segja þetta í réttan hátt en datt mér ekkert annað í hug.


----------



## KarenRei

(Það sem ég er að reyna að þýða er eins og _"I thought he was just pretending that it's not obvious that ..."_)


----------



## Alxmrphi

Það er alltaf góð hugmynd að reyna að leita með öðrum fornöfnum til að sjá hvort setningagerð sé góð og gild. Leit með_ þykjast að þú _sýnir að setningarbygging er fín. 
Samt sakar ekkert að athuga!



> *á* réttan hátt


_Tiny tip_: maður notar* á + þolfall + hátt* þegar átt er við háttaratviksorð / háttaratviksorðliður.


> Ég er búin að spá í hvernig* á *að segja þetta [..] en datt mér *datt* ekkert annað í hug.


Sögnin getur sest beint á eftir_* og*_ (þegar það er frumlag) en það er ekki venjulegt að gera þetta með *en*. Frávik frá venjulegu reglunni (sögn í annarri stöðu) kemur fyrir bara með _*og*_. Ég veit ekki af hverju en það var líka reglan í forníslensku <yppir öxlum>.




> There are however certain constructions where the subject *must* be in initial position. This is the case after the conjunction *en* `but'. The so-called Narrative Inversion, which is very common in Old Icelandic (and in at least certain styles of Modern Icelandic, too) _is common after the conjunction *og *`and', but it is almost nonexistent after *en*_.


Related info.


----------



## KarenRei

Takk fyrir leiðréttingarnar  



> Það er alltaf góð hugmynd að reyna að leita með öðrum fornöfnum til að sjá hvort setningagerð sé góð og gild. Leit með_ "þykjast að þú_" sýnir að setningarbygging er fín.



Hmm.. þá af hverju er "_þykjast að hún_" svona sjaldgæft?  "_þykjast að hann_" líka.  Hmm, prófarðu að smella á síðu "4" fyrir neðan þegar að leita að _"þykjast að þú_".  Það eru í alvöru bara 23 niðurstöður.N

Nú, ef þú *veist* að "þykjast að þú" (eða hún, eða hann, eða hvað sem er) sé rétt þá þetta sé allt öðruvísi, ég treysti þér meira en google


----------



## Alxmrphi

Ég held að langalgengasta notkunin sé að nota framsöguháttinn á eftir _þykjast að_ - þar sem frumlagið er þegar skilið. Að segja að maður_ þykist að einhver annar er_ + [eitthvað] er frekar sjaldgæft (finnst mér) og að sjá fjórar blaðsíður niðurstaðna væri nóg til þess að sannfæra mig um að það sé rétt notkun. Ég er samt ekki _alveg viss_ og það er góð spurning. Ég er bara vanur því að sjá eins margar niðurstöður og þetta áður, kannski minni, til að láta í það skína að einhver setningagerð sé rétt.

Látið heyra í ykkur los nativos!


----------



## Merkurius

¡El nativo está aquí!
Allavega! Mér finnst þetta ekki passa, þ.e.a.s. að nota sögnina „að þykjast“ í þessu dæmi. Betra þætti mér að nota „láta sem“ => „I'm pretending that she is sick“ => „Ég er að láta eins og hún sé veik“
„_I thought he was just pretending that it's not obvious that ..._“ => „Ég hélt að hann væri bara að láta eins og það væri ekki augljóst að..“
Ef ég ætti að dæma þessa þýðingu:


> _"Ég er að þykjast að hún sé veik."_


myndi ég ALLAN DAGINN gefa henni 
*Viðbót:*
Það er eðlilegt að segja t.d. „Ég er að þykjast vera veikur“ eða „Hún er að þykjast vera veik“ en í fljótu bragði get ég ekki myndað setningu með „þykjast að..“
*E.s.* Fyrst þið ætlið að skrifa á íslensku, viljið þið þá vera svo væn að nota réttar gæsalappir, ekki þessar ensku/alþjóðlegu!! Fyrst eru þær niðri („) og í lokin uppi (“).


----------



## KarenRei

Takk kærlega fyrir!  Bara eitthvað til viðbótar:



> Fyrst  þið ætlið að skrifa á íslensku, viljið þið þá vera svo væn að nota  réttar gæsalappir, ekki þessar ensku/alþjóðlegu!! Fyrst eru þær niðri  („) og í lokin uppi (“).



Með ánægju, ef þú vilt segja mér hvernig að rita þær með:

1) Android „Scandinavian Keyboard“ smáforritinu.
2) Venjulegum íslenskum lyklaborðum

Ég veit bara hvernig að skrifa þær með ensku lyklaborðinu mínu!


----------



## Merkurius

Minnsta málið að svara þessu fyrir þig! 

E.s. Varðandi gæsalappirnar þá get ég sagt þér þetta:
*Apple*:
ör upp + 2 til að fá "
en alt + ð til að fá „
*Windows*:
Alt 0132 til að fá „
Alt 0147 til að fá “


----------



## KarenRei

Þvi miður nota ég Linux... þarf bara að reyna aftur að setja upp hún rétt.  Ég vonaði að það væri auðvelt leið að gera þetta með lyklaborðinu.

Held að ég leyst málið með Android: „Gæsalappir”    Svolítið erfitt en það virkar.


----------

